
Great Research Papers by Google - python_kiss
http://labs.google.com/papers.html#category1
======
danielha
A couple of my favorites:

Limits of Anti-Phishing: http://www.w3.org/2005/Security/usability-
ws/presentations/37-google

How to Design a Good API: http://lcsd05.cs.tamu.edu/slides/keynote.pdf

~~~
python_kiss
I am slightly biased since my favorites were the onces that were applied to
social networks: 1) A social network caught in the Web. 2) Evaluating
similarity measures: a large-scale study in the orkut social network.

I also loved this other research paper I read yesterday on collaborative
intelligence, "Item-based Collaborative Filtering Recommendation Algorithms"
available at http://www.paulperry.net/notes/cf.asp

\- Jawad Shuaib

